# تيران وصنافير



## +ماريا+ (11 أبريل 2016)

تيران وصنافير مصريتان 

 






تيران وصنافير سعوديتان 
مجلس الوزراء المصري قال في بيان صدر بعد يوم من توقيع اتفاقية لترسيم  الحدود البحرية مع السعودية إن جزيرتي تيران وصنافير الموجودتين في البحر  الأحمر تقعان في المياه الإقليمية للمملكة "وفقا للرسم الفني لخط الحدود"البيان  الذي صدر وسط تساؤلات مصريين عن نصوص اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود جاء فيه أن  الملك (الراحل) عبد العزيز آل سعود كان قد طلب من مصر مطلع عام 1950 أن  تتولى توفير الحماية للجزيرتين وهو ما استجابت له وقامت بتوفير الحماية  للجزر منذ ذلك التاريخ".


----------



## كليماندوس (12 أبريل 2016)

*من اللافت للنظر اختى " ماريا " انكى تنتقيين مواضيع مشوقة و جاذبة و ايضا موضوع الساعه لوضعها مركز الضوء*


- - -
ما لقيناه " حتى الساعة " من موضوع تلك الجزيرتين و الذى عاد علينا هو ( خروجهم مننا الى العربية السعودية ) 
ذلك على امل الجسر بيننا و بين المملكة السعودية بإعتبارهما اماكن تمركز لاعمدة الجسر - هنا تفاجئنا إسرائيل بإعتراضها على إنشائه !!!

ُترى هل نحن الكاسبون ؟
مجرد تساؤلات للتفكير ...  ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> ُترى هل نحن الكاسبون ؟
> مجرد تساؤلات للتفكير ...  ​


 *[FONT=&quot]99% من اللى بيتكلموا عن الجزيرتين أول مرة يسمعوا عنهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كفاية أوى أوى أن أسرائيل جالها حُسحُس ( حسب الأخبار المكتوبة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو الأخبار دى صحيحة يبقى تعرف على طول أن المشروع قوى ومُقلق لأعدائنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العلاقة بين مصر والسعودية علاقة أسترانيجة هامة جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عايزين فى يوم ننسى أن اللى وقف جنب مصر يوم 30 يونيو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت السعودية والكويت ومعاهم الأمارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الوقفة دى أخرست العالم كله 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيارة " الملك سلمان " قوية بكافة المقاييس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يموتوا بغيظهم ...ياكش يولعوا كلهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (12 أبريل 2016)

*حرب حذف وإضافة على ويكيبيديا بسبب تيران وصنافير‎*​ 
 الأحد 10 أبريل , 2016 الساعة 3:12 مساءً

http://www.e3lam.org/2016/04/10/107889


إقرار مصر بتبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير بالبحر الأحمر للسعودية، صاحبه  حالة من الجدل الواسع، ما بين مدافع عن فكرة أنهما جزء من أراضي الدولة  المصرية، ولا يجوز للسلطة التصرف فيهما، وما بين مؤكد أن جزيرة “صنافير”  تقع في مياه السعودية الإقليمية شرق مضيق تيران، وإنها تحت إدارة السلطات  المصرية فقط.
*ومن الطبيعي عندما يحدث جدل حول معلومة معينة نُسرع إلى محرك البحث جوجل  للتأكد من حقيقتها*، ومن أشهر المواقع التي تهتم بنشر المعلومات التاريخية  موقع “ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة”، *وعلى الرغم أن المعلومات المنشورة فيها  تخضع للتعديل* *من قبل أي شخص لديه حساب على الموقع*، إلا إنه بمجرد إقرار مصر  بتبعية الجزيرتين للسعودية، *حدث ما يمكن أن نسميه بحرب “حذف، وإضافة”  للمعلومات المتعلقة بالجزيرتين*، وذلك وسط حالة من الغياب الواضح للمعلومات  الدقيقة التي يمكن أن نستند إليها.
*بالأمس، وبالتحديد في الواحد والنصف ظهرا، قام أحد الأشخاص ويدعى سامي  الرحيلي، بتعديل المعلومات المتعلقة بالجزيرتين، وسرد بعض المعلومات التي  تؤكد أن تبعية “تيران”، و” صنافير”، للجانب السعودي*.
 وأشار في المعلومات التي ذكرها على موقع ” ويكيبيديا”، أن جزيرة صنافير،  وكذلك جزيرة تيران، هما جزر سعودية تم تأجيرها لمصر، لغرض إستعمالها في  الحرب ضد إسرائيل، وبحسب إتفاقية كامب ديفيد تخضع الجزيرة لسيطرة قوات  دولية.
 وأرفق المدعي، بعض الخرائط التي توضح موقع الجزيرتين، والتي تؤكد أنها يخضعان فقط لإدارة جمهورية مصر العربية.


----------



## ohannes (12 أبريل 2016)

ما بعرف ليش إتذكرة (جزر مالفيناس - فوكلاند )
 رغم كون الجزر نائية اي غير ... ماهولة بالسكان
وعلى بعد 10000 كلم من ... بريطانيا
خاضة بريطانيا الحرب ... ضد ارجنتين وتحرك اسطول البريطاني لتحرير الجزر..النائية
عام 1982
لاعادة الجزر الى ......... السيادة البريطانية .........
بس

وشكرآ
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 أبريل 2016)

عدم الشفافية
عدم الوضوح
تضارب المعاملات
....
احاديث الزعيم/ عبد الناصر تثبت مصريتهما
كتاب الانفجار هيكل يثبت سعوديتهما
نصدق مين ونكذب مين
.....
المشكلة ان السلطات المصرية تتسارع فى الاثبات والمفروض السعودية آليس هذا عجيب؟؟!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أبريل 2016)

صدقنى يا استاذ كليماوندس لما بجيب خبر بكون للأمانه مش فاهمه 
هو فى ايه بالظبط الموضوع ده بالذات ناس كتير مش فاهمه 
على رأى الاستاذ عبود اغلب الناس وانا منهم اول مره نسمع عن
الجزر دى ولا كنا نعرف ان فى بينا وبين السعوديه جزر  اصلا 
فبحاول اجيب الخبر هنا علشان افهم شويه
لأن اعلامنا ماشاء الله عليه متوهنا اخر تواهان


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2016)

زيارة سلمان لمصر وخطابة فى البرلمان المصرى
وزيارتة للازهر
واعطائة دكتورارة فخرية من جامعة القاهرة
وزيارة البابا تواضروس لة
كلها دلائل على ان قيادة المنطقة العربية حاليا اصبحت سعودية
وان مصر اصبحت حليف او تابع لها
رايىء شخصى مقتنع بة


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أبريل 2016)

انا معرفش الجزيرتين دول ايه مش قادرة اعرف حاجة محدده عماله اقرأ مقالات وخرائط كلها عكس بعض 
انا بقا اللي مضايقني اكتر في الموضوع ده هو تاني غباء مسئولين الدوله في اداره اي موضوع او الحديث للشعب 
بردو لإزالو بيتعاملو مع المصريين علي انهم أطفال مش عارفين مصلحتهم ايه وهما بيتصرفو من وراهم 
مفيش حد طلع وضح اي حاجة ليه؟ بدل ما كل واحد عمال يقول كلمه وبعد كده يلومو علي الناس انهم بيقولو اي كلام؟ طيب ما هو طبيعي ما انت مش راضي تقول اي حاجة واضحة 
وبعدين لو فيه مشروع جسر والجزيرتين هيرجعو للسعوديه ، هي الحاجات ديه بتحصل فجأة؟ يعني فجأة صحيو الصبح لقو ان الجزيرتين بتوع السعودية وأنهم هيعملو مشروع جسر مع السعودية؟ الحاجات ديه بتاخد شهور في الاتفاقيات والمفاوضات ، فجأة المصريين يصحو يلاقى الكلام ده امر واقع وبردو مش فاهمين ايه اللي بيحصل؟ طيب يوضحو ايه سبب عنصر المفاجأة يعني؟ 
وبعدين بصراحة انا اول مرة اشوف بلد بتدافع عن انها ملهاش حق في جزء من الارض ، ده الدول بيبقا ملهاش اي حق فعلا وتقعد تقاوح وتعاند علشان تثبت اي حق ليها 
احنا اللي بنثبت حق السعودية فيهم والسعوديه مش بتتكلم؟ مع ان مفروض العكس! 
وبعدين انا اللي اعرفه ان الدول بتلجأ للتحكيم الدولي في الحالات ديه زي ما عملنا مع طابا ما احنا راجعناها بالتحكيم الدولي بينا وبين اسرائيل ، إنما بأي حق يعني ولا بأي منطق بيرجعو الجزيرتين كده بمنتهي البساطة وسايبين الشعب مش فاهم حاجة 
للأسف نفس الأسلوب القديم مفيش اي تغيير في اي حاجة 
ياسيدي احنا موافقين انها سعودية بس فهمنا ، اطلع أتكلم معانا ، حد يطّلع يشرح بالخرائط والوثائق التاريخية دول تبع مين علشان الناس تستريح 
إنما اللخبطة ديه في مصلحة مين؟ وبعد كده يقولو الاخوان بيضحكو علي الشعب بأشاعات ؟ طيب ما انتو السبب ، ما هو لو انتو بتطلعو  تكلمو الناس من الاول وتفهموهم كل حاجة بالدليل ، حد هيقدر يتكلم بعد كده ولا يألف قصص؟ 
بجد إدارة عجيبه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2016)

*هاا يعنى طلعوا بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم ؟؟*​


----------



## Youssef Nithan (13 أبريل 2016)

و كأن مصر و شعبها ليتحمل ضربات جديدة
بالطبع معظمنا لم يسمع سوي القليل عن الجزيرتين
لكن غياب الشفافية و إنعدام الإدارة لأي أزمة كهذه
يصنع مزيد من الفرقاء و إنشقاق جديد بين الصفوف
و كأن العالمين ببواطن الأمور ليسوا علي آيه دراية
للأسف الجميع يخدم مصالح الغير ضد مصلحة مصر
أصبحنا فرق تتنافس و تتباري علي أحقية الرأي الصحيح
مقدمين هذه الفرقة و التشتت علي طبق من ذهب
لكل كارهي بلادنا ..... ليتفرجوا علينا

مصر يا رب بين يديك


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هاا يعنى طلعوا بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم ؟؟*​


عارفة يا هندسة اكتر شىء مستفز فى الموضوع اية
ان اول مرة تقريبا فى تاريخ حكومات الدول
ان تطلع حكومة تقولك الحتة دى مش تبعنا والمفروض صاحب الحق اللاى يطلع يتكلم ويهلل ملهوش دعوة
نيوووووووو لوك من الحكومة الهطليةمقدرش اقول مصرية بصراحة
عبد الناصر قالها صوت وصورة تيران مصرية ؟؟
يبقى كان بيقول كدة عارفية يعنى ولا اية ؟؟؟
فيييين عبود الناصرى ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هاا يعنى طلعوا بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم ؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا ستى ما بين الخيِّرين حساب ...اللى فى جيبى فى جيبك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى يدفع تمن المشاريب نقوله .. يدوم يا باشا ..[/FONT]*​ :smile02:smile02:smile02​


grges monir قال:


> عبد الناصر قالها صوت وصورة تيران مصرية ؟؟
> يبقى كان بيقول كدة عارفية يعنى ولا اية ؟؟؟
> فيييين عبود الناصرى ههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]يااض أنا مش ناصرى ...بس أنا مقتنع أنه لايصلح لنا سوى "عبد الناصر"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق لا يصلح لنا سوى "فِرعَونْ"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و "فِرعَونْ" دهون ما بياخدش رأى حد ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِيۤ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]السيسى قال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أرجو موضوع الجزيرتين منتكلمش فيه تانى.. انتوا تسيئوا لأنفسكم"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فهناك برلمان سوف يناقش الاتفاقية ومن حقه أن يمررها أو لا، ويشكل لجان للاطمئنان للأمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تفتكروا البرلمان اللى أنتخبتوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقول أية ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفهموها بقى ...خمس سنين بانحر فى قلبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش هنتغيروا ...أحنا كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بكرة تعرفوا أنى عندى حق ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ستى ما بين الخيِّرين حساب ...اللى فى جيبى فى جيبك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى يدفع تمن المشاريب نقوله .. يدوم يا باشا ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ :smile02:smile02:smile02​
> *[FONT=&quot]يااض أنا مش ناصرى ...بس أنا مقتنع أنه لايصلح لنا سوى "عبد الناصر"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق لا يصلح لنا سوى "فِرعَونْ"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و "فِرعَونْ" دهون ما بياخدش رأى حد ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِيۤ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]السيسى قال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أرجو موضوع الجزيرتين منتكلمش فيه تانى.. انتوا تسيئوا لأنفسكم"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فهناك برلمان سوف يناقش الاتفاقية ومن حقه أن يمررها أو لا، ويشكل لجان للاطمئنان للأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


هما بيقفشوا الناصريين ولا اية
بقت تهمة دلوقت يعنى هههه
سيبك من حتة فرعون وديكتاتور دى عشان خلاص بقت عر ف سائد فى كل روئسنا 
تقريبا لو مكنش الc v بتاعة فية الصفة  دى يبقى لا يصلح
هو فين البرلمان دة
تعرف حاجة عنة
دول قفلين علية فى التلاجة خايفين ليحمض من الحر
المهم انت مردتش على  عبد الناصر لما قال تيران مصرية
والسيسى عما يحلف احنا منخدش حق حد
لقاء السيسى بقى النهاردة عاوز موضوع منفصل[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هاا يعنى طلعوا بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم ؟؟*​



اتفاقية سايكس بيكو من أخبث ما يكون

اللي فهمته (والله أعلم) انها كانت محسوبة على مصر أيام العثمانيين
ولكن عند اتفاقية سايكس بيكو ألحقوها بالسعودية (أو ربما الحجاز)
ولكن السعودية فيما بعد عهدت بالجزيرتين لعبد الناصر كي يتكفل بها أمنياً
ويستخدمها في حربه ضد اسرائيل

وعند اتفاقية كامب ديفيد تم التعامل معها على أنها مصرية والسعودية لم تحتج

نفس الشيء عملوا مع العراق عندما اقتطعوا الكويت من العراق
ولهذا غزا صدام الكويت لإعادة ضمها إلى العراق

ونفس الشيء فعلوا مع سوريا في لواء الاسكندرون وفي شريط حدودي للشمال السوري
حيث أصبحوا تابعين لتركيا

تقسيمة سايكس بيكو كانت تقسيمة الهدف منها إبقاء المناطق في صراع مستمر
في كل منطقة تقريباً تركوا مشكلة حدودية
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> اتفاقية سايكس بيكو من أخبث ما يكون
> 
> اللي فهمته (والله أعلم) انها كانت محسوبة على مصر أيام العثمانيين
> ولكن عند اتفاقية سايكس بيكو ألحقوها بالسعودية (أو ربما الحجاز)
> ...



*على كدة بقى يبقى كلام عبود مظبوط 

ما بين الخيِّرين حساب ...اللى فى جيبى فى جيبك

واللى يدفع تمن المشاريب نقوله .. يدوم يا باشا ..


دا أنا كنت لسة ح أرد عليه و أقول : هو إحنا قاعدين على قهوة ؟؟


:new6::new6::new6:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> عارفة يا هندسة اكتر شىء مستفز فى الموضوع اية
> ان اول مرة تقريبا فى تاريخ حكومات الدول
> ان تطلع حكومة تقولك الحتة دى مش تبعنا والمفروض صاحب الحق اللاى يطلع يتكلم ويهلل ملهوش دعوة
> نيوووووووو لوك من الحكومة الهطليةمقدرش اقول مصرية بصراحة
> ...



*باين عليها مش بتاعتنا 

شوفت تعليق فؤاد ؟؟:08:​*


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2016)

*هو الموضوع مش يتشاف إلا من خلال تقسيم المنطقة العربية
ووضعها في قلق مستمر بين بعضها البعض
بغرض إيه على وجه التحديد
هو ده اللي في النهاية 
هيابان مع الأيام
(مجرد وجهة نظر)
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> هو فين البرلمان دة
> تعرف حاجة عنة


 *[FONT=&quot]البرلمان يا باشا وهو بيناقش بيان الحكومة ... وتلات أيام ورا بعض*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يكتمل النِصاب القانونى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أقل من نصف الأعضاء كانوا حاضرين ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحنا هو أحنا ولا عمرنا نتغير ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا عم تعرف تصلى ع النبى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أصلى لك أنا ؟![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]لو "عبد الناصر" قال تيران مصرية ...تبقى مصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو " السيسى " قال مش مصرية ... تبقى مش مصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعوب على دين حُكامها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى دين اللى جابوها [/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

*متابع بتركيــــــز*​


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2016)

> *[FONT=&quot]لو "عبد الناصر" قال تيران مصرية ...تبقى مصرية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو " السيسى " قال مش مصرية ... تبقى مش مصرية*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعوب على دين حُكامها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى دين اللى جابوها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


يعنى كدة يا عوبد
لو جات حكومة وعملت علاقات قوية مع اسرائيل
زيى محنا عاملين مع السعودية
ماهو كل شىء جايز فى السياسة
يطلع رئيس الحكومة دى يقول مثلا طابا دى مش تبعنا  وتبع اسرائيل يبقى خلاص كدة
مش الشعوب على دين حكام ابوها ههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2016)

خبيرة ومستشارة فى الحدود وكانت تعمل على هذا الملف فى الحكومة المصرية على قناة اون تى فى
تيران وصنافير مصرية 100% بخرائط وادلة منذ القرن الثانى الميلادى ؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

*ساضع ردا بالفيديو لمصدر معلوم للجميع*​


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

*الموضوع ِسخن 

حا نعطيلو " 1 " نَفَسْ 

من اول المقطع الى آخر الدقيقة الرابعة و 11 ث
كذلك يوضح سبب اللَبس

**[YOUTUBE]HZRmsEsMM60[/YOUTUBE] 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أبريل 2016)

*فاروق الباز  تيران وصنافير سعوديتان لكن توقيت الإعلان غباء سياسي 
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أبريل 2016)

على خطى السعوديه السودان تطالب بحلايب وشلاتين
 والا ستلجاء للتحكيم الدولى


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أبريل 2016)

*غدا مظاهرة الارض هى العرض

كانت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قد دعت أنصارها إلى الانضمام في تظاهرات  غدا الجمعة، اعتراضا على اتفاقية إعادة ترسيم الحدود البحرية وضم جزيرتي  تيران وصنافير إلى السعودية تحت مسمى " جمعه الارض هي العرض"، وذلك عبر  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك.
وجاء في بيان الإرهابية " أن السلطة الحالية ترتكب أكبر عملية بيع لتاريخ  وأرض وعرض مصر، مضيفين: ليكن يوم الجمعة المقبل بداية لشرارة غضب جديد  وحقيقي متصاعد لا يوقفه شيء سوى تحرير مصر، وذلك على حد تعبيرهم.
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *غدا مظاهرة الارض هى العرض
> 
> كانت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قد دعت أنصارها إلى الانضمام في تظاهرات  غدا الجمعة، اعتراضا على اتفاقية إعادة ترسيم الحدود البحرية وضم جزيرتي  تيران وصنافير إلى السعودية تحت مسمى " جمعه الارض هي العرض"، وذلك عبر  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك.
> وجاء في بيان الإرهابية " أن السلطة الحالية ترتكب أكبر عملية بيع لتاريخ  وأرض وعرض مصر، مضيفين: ليكن يوم الجمعة المقبل بداية لشرارة غضب جديد  وحقيقي متصاعد لا يوقفه شيء سوى تحرير مصر، وذلك على حد تعبيرهم.
> *


*
أنا ناوية أنزل 





















و أضرب المتظاهرين بالشبشب



:new6:
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (15 أبريل 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AEnuoDo19-c#t=0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (15 أبريل 2016)

*من هو الذى يُعلم بالكذب ؟
**- - - - - -*
*معركة السفير السعودي وأيمن نور على وثائق تيران وصنافير*

*لم يمر سوى 4 أيام على زيارة الملك سلمان بن عبدالعزيز، خادم الحرمين  الشريفين إلى القاهرة، وبدأت أزمةترسيم الحدود البحرية بين الدولتين تتفاقم  يومًا بعد الآخر، وصولًا إلى مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة في عدد من محافظات  الجمهورية تحت اسم "جمعة الأرض".*

*الأزمة التي خلفتها اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود بين الدولتين الشقيقتين والتي  بموجبها تصبح جزيرتي "تيران وصنافير" في خليج العقبة تابعتان للمملكة  العربية السعودية، أخذت منحى آخر، واتهامات متبادلة بالحديث عن وجود  "رشاوي" منحتها المملكة للسلطة المصرية وكبار المسؤولين في الحكومة  كـ"مكرمة" من خادم الحرمين مقابل التنازل عن الأرض، وهو ما نفاه السفير  السعودي بالقاهرة أحمد قطان وتم استبعاده أيضًأ من الجانب المصري. 
*

*ذلك الحديث الذي تم تداوله في القنوات وعلى صفحات مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي بعدما أعلنه أيمن نور، رئيسحزب غد الثورة، ورئيس مجلس إدارة قناة  الشرق، التابعة لتنظيم الإخوان والتي تبث برامجها من الدولة ذاتها، عبر  حسابه الرسمي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" بنشره وثيقتين أرجع  ملكيتهما للسفارة السعودية بالقاهرة.*

*وهو ما أكده في برنامج "مع معتز"، المذاع عبر قناة "الشرق"، أمس  الخميس، وقال "نور"، إن الوثيقتين دليل على ما اعتبره "رشوة سعودية للسيسي  ورجاله" - على حد قوله - وهدايا باهظة الثمن مُنحت لكبار المسؤولين  المصريين.
  وزعمت الوثيقتين الممهورتان بتوقيع سفير المملكة بالقاهرة أحمد القطان،  حصول الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي على ساعة "رولكس" بقيمة 300 ألف دولار  أمريكي، وأخرى بقيمة 190 ألف دولار للدكتور علي عبدالعال، رئيس مجلس  النواب، وثالثة بنفس الثمن لرئيس مجلس الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل،  وساعات أخرى لأعضاء مجلس النواب، وعدد من الصحفيين والعاملين بمؤسسة  الرئاسة.




*




​
*تلك الوثائق التي تعد اتهام صريح للمملكة العربية السعودية، وسفارتها  بالقاهرة بتقديم "رشاوى" لكبار المسؤولين في السلطة المصرية - بحسب ما جاء  على لسان - السفير أحمد القطان، والتي دفعته إلى سرعة التحرك والرد بأن  تنظيم "الإخوان" يشن هجومًا حادًا على المملكة، بقيادة أيمن نور، السياسي  الموجود بتركيا، مهددًا في الوقت ذاته بملاحقته قضائيًا وكل من يروج  "الأكاذيب" على المملكة وأشقائها من الدول العربية بهدف تعكير علاقتها بهم.*

*وقال القطان - في اتصال هاتفي مع الإعلامي تامر أمين، ببرنامج "الحياة  اليوم" - مساء الخميس: "سوف أسعى بكل قوة لمقاضاة هذا الرجل، الذي اسمه  أيمن نور، ولن أتوانى عن مقاضاته حتى لو كان متواجدا في تركيا، فسوف أقاضيه  هناك".*

*وأضاف السفير السعودي: "هذه الوثائق الكاذبة أولا إساءة بالغة لي،  وإساءة للعلاقات المميزة بين المملكة العربية السعودية، وجمهورية مصر  العربية، وكبار المسؤولين في مصر"، كاشفًا دلالة "تزوير" الوثيقتين، بقوله:  "أنا لا أستخدم لفظ الجلالة، ولا يمكن أن أخاطب رئيس الديوان الملكي بلفظة  (معالي) ثم (سعادة)، كما أنني لا أخاطب رئيس الديوان الملكي على الإطلاق،  ومخاطبتي فقط هي لوزير خارجية المملكة، فالقافلة تسير إلى منتهاها، فدعهم  يفعلون ما يشاؤون".*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t106...فير-السعودي-وأيمن-نور-على-وثائق-تيران-وصنافير​

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا ناوية أنزل
> 
> 
> ...



لا ممكن ابدا تتعبى نفسك يا ايرينى 
الامن قام بالواجب بس مش بالشبشب 
بالقنابل المسيله للدموع 
ودى صور من مظاهرات انهارده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2016)

ايمن نور اتهبل على اخر عمره يزور في وثايق وينشرها
بين حبايبه على اساس مستندات اصلا شو يوصلك انت
للمستندات وانت قاعد في تركيا..اوك معارض بس عارض
بشرف لشو حركات العيال هذه


----------



## Maran+atha (15 أبريل 2016)

حتى نقول الحق 
هذة الجزيرتين هما تبع المملكة العربية السعودية 

ومن يتبع المخطوطات والخرائط التى منذ عام 1800م تثبت هذة الحقيقة
وان الملك فاروق فى عام 1950 م هو الذى وافق على حماية هذة الخزيرتين فقط بحسب طلب السعودية 
فنحن نحمى حقوق الغير ولا نستعمر اراضى الغير ابدا 
فنحن لا نستعمر ارض غيرنا لاننا لا نطمع فى املاك غيرنا 

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Maran+atha (17 أبريل 2016)

الخرائط دي من  مكتبة الكونجرس في واشنطن, المكتبة دي تحديدا بتضم اكبر موسوعة للخرائط القديمة.وبتبين ان جزيره صنافير وتيران ملك للسعوديه                                                                         https://www.loc.gov/resource/g7420.ct003769/
ده لينك لخريطة رسمية سنة 1900, الخريطة بتحدد حدود مصر بالاحمر و حدود الدولة العثمانية بالاصفر, بالامكان تكبير حجم الخريطه و هنشوف جزر تيران و صنافير بالاصفر
https://www.loc.gov/item/2009580104/
دي خريطة تانيه من سنة 1922, بتوضح حدود مصر بلون اخضر فاتح و طبعا الجزر مرسومه بلون مختلف
https://www.loc.gov/item/2001620692/
الخريطة دي لسنة 1947 و دي منشوره بأسم خريطة الدول العربية ما عدا مصر و ظاهر فيها جزيره تيران باللون الابيض نفس اللون اللي مرسوم به اراضي الدول العربية
https://www.loc.gov/item/2013593015/
الخريطه الاخيره دي لسنة 1955, و المفاجأه ان الخريطة دي فيها خط بيفصل حدود مصر و السعودية و اللي بيظهر بشكل قاطع ان الجزر دي تابعه لحدود السعودية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لا ممكن ابدا تتعبى نفسك يا ايرينى
> الامن قام بالواجب بس مش بالشبشب
> بالقنابل المسيله للدموع



*عيال يستاهلوا أكتر من كدة​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أبريل 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> *الخرائط دي من  مكتبة الكونجرس في واشنطن, المكتبة دي تحديدا بتضم اكبر موسوعة للخرائط القديمة.وبتبين ان جزيره صنافير وتيران ملك للسعوديه                                                                         https://www.loc.gov/resource/g7420.ct003769/**
> ده لينك لخريطة رسمية سنة 1900, الخريطة بتحدد حدود مصر بالاحمر و حدود الدولة العثمانية بالاصفر, بالامكان تكبير حجم الخريطه و هنشوف جزر تيران و صنافير بالاصفر
> https://www.loc.gov/item/2009580104/
> دي خريطة تانيه من سنة 1922, بتوضح حدود مصر بلون اخضر فاتح و طبعا الجزر مرسومه بلون مختلف*
> ...


*بيعجبنى الناس اللى بتحب البحث " العلمى " و التدقيق مع ذكر مصادر المعلومات = اسلوب علمى معتـــــــمد *








*مجهود مميز تشكرى عليه
- - - 
اين الذين يرفعون شعار ( عـــواد باع ارضه ) ؟*​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *بيعجبنى الناس اللى بتحب البحث " العلمى " و التدقيق مع ذكر مصادر المعلومات = اسلوب علمى معتـــــــمد *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا كثير لمشاركتك 
اخى الحبيب كليماندوس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------

